# I'm currently playing the Nintendo Wii!



## psykoptic (Nov 13, 2006)

There's a bloke in our office with a bunch of test Nintendo Wii's and not-for-release gear. 4 of them.    

I've been playing a boxing game, where you hold a control in each hand conected by a wire, and somebody stands next to you and does the same. The "controllers" send a signal to a sensor on top of the TV.

It is soooooo cool. What an excellent idea. Its a totally new way to play games. To hell with the photorealistic graphics of the P3, battering your mate by jumping round your living room after the pub will be so much more fun! 

You also look completely daft playing it, jumping around like a maniac...


----------



## bmd (Nov 13, 2006)

Bin/ban! 

Where's the 'jealous as fuck' smilie?


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 13, 2006)

I see the wii on gadget show 2 weeks ago.

look good for a sword fighting game they had tennis.



> where you hold a control in each hand conected by a wire


 control not wireless then?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2006)

Control is wireless, but for extra buttons and a joystick, you plug in a "nunchuck" attachment to the normal controller.

Check out www.wii.com for more (plus videos of people lookinig goofy )

EDIT: oh yeah, you BITCH psykoptic!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 13, 2006)

You. punk. ass. muthfuka.

How much is the wee gonna be?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2006)

£179.99 includes 1 controller&nunchuk and Wii Sports game (which has tennis, golf, baseball, bowling and boxing)

Good luck buying one though!

*feels all smug for pre-ordering from argos a month ago*

Oh and it's wi-fi with Opera web browser as well - v useful.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 13, 2006)

I can wait...I'm passed my 'need to buy on launch day' phase...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2006)

I though I was too


----------



## psykoptic (Nov 13, 2006)

> I though I was too



Its actually a great laugh, the nunchuck control idea is great and everybody at work was pissing her/himself having a go. Its was the Wii Sports game we were playing, boxing was a great laugh, but the tennis one was pretty cool too.

although in my first post I said battering your mate by jumping round your living room after the pub would be fun now I'm not too sure - it would be too easy to trash your living room playing drunken pissed tennis by waving a thing resembling a white knobbly ten-deck of cigaretes around.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 13, 2006)

It's quite possible to play sitting down, you know


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 14, 2006)

*Wii Sports review*

Here!

"Laughable" and "primitive" visuals, a "limited life-span" that is "good in short bursts". Though, quell surprise it "will appeal to non-gamers" (ie people who don't know any better).

Ho-hum. I can see now why Nintendo changed the name from _Revolution_ to _Wii_.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2006)

> it "will appeal to non-gamers" (ie people who don't know any better).



And they outnmber us 'real gamers' ten to one. That's a big big market.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 14, 2006)

I think Jambooboo was picked on by a SNES as a kid.. the Nintendo hatred runs deep!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 14, 2006)

Ahh, hardware hatred is the same as it ever was...I remember having ye olde C-64 and having rows with Speccy owning school chums...usually revolved around

'Yeah, but the 64 can't do fast vectors or isometric 3d well'

'Yeah, but it's got 3 channel sound, no colour clash, and built in sprite handling, and a proper keyboard, disc drive and Impossible Mission' etc etc


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Here!
> 
> "Laughable" and "primitive" visuals, a "limited life-span" that is "good in short bursts". Though, quell surprise it "will appeal to non-gamers" (ie people who don't know any better).
> 
> Ho-hum. I can see now why Nintendo changed the name from _Revolution_ to _Wii_.



"Within seconds, they were competently going back and forth on the tennis court and knocking down pins in bowling - and they were having a great time playing. In fact, just about everybody we've introduced to the sports compilation has walked away happy, whether they have been a gamer for years or completely new to the activity"

 

and I think the graphics look


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, but it was a load of burds from their ad team, and what do they know? The journos would probably give their eyeteeth just to have one of their glam ad sales people _look_ at them in a slightly smouldering way...


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it was a load of burds from their ad team, and what do they know? The journos would probably give their eyeteeth just to have one of their glam ad sales people _look_ at them in a slightly smouldering way...



well, maybe the wii can answer that prayer too!


----------



## Kaem (Nov 15, 2006)

Good graphics in games is totally overrated!  I don't give a fuck if a game looks crap, its all about the gameplay!

Nintendo have shown us with the DS that they still know how to make decent games without resorting to trying to wow people with graphics.

On the subject of having good graphics, am I the ONLY one who doesn't give a crap about the PS3?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 15, 2006)

Amazon are starting to take pre-orders on the 21st Nov. I'm guessing they'll have a pretty healthy stock, sign up for the reminders and try get in there quick!


----------



## tommers (Nov 15, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Amazon are starting to take pre-orders on the 21st Nov. I'm guessing they'll have a pretty healthy stock, sign up for the reminders and try get in there quick!



pre-orders for what?

everybody else is already taking pre-orders for the wii.  (argos, hmv to name but two.)


----------

